# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Dick Terhune, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW – Ep158 -THE VOICE FROM HELL
Episode 158

2 weeks until the Midwest Haunter’s Convention and the Big Scary Show is gearing up for the con, by bringing you valuable marketing tips for your haunt, by the Voice from Hell himself, Mr. Dick Terhune. Now is the time to start planning your marketing, as Dick provides some insight to start your ad campaign off on the right foot.
Badger brings us the latest in Deadline News, Storm rants about lack of personal safety during build season, in a Haunt Minute, while Meathook Jim takes you on a tour of the Theatre of the Mind and The Hauntstrumentalist queues up a trio of spooky tunes. Oh, and we can’t forget Vysther’s Haunted Vista, as the episode it’s about Horror in Comics and Batman’s Rogues Gallery
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to….The Big Scary Show
Featured Music:
Gargantua – Black Lagoon
Charred Walls of the Damned – Avoid the Light
Demented Are Go – Welcome Back to Insanity Hall
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

